# WTB 75g stand



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm in the market for a stand for a 75g tank. I don't care if it is solid wood or wrought iron, I just need another stand. I could easily make a couple of 2x4 stands to replace the wrought iron stand I have the 75s on now but I'm afraid I won't be able to stop at two stands and I will need to get more 75g tanks ;-)


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

75s are great tanks, I know you've got the space, go for it lol, j/k


----------

